# Kayak duck hunting



## KWaller

Could you guys help me out here, I got a kayak for christmas and plan on taking it out sometimes on a duck/goose hunt on buckeye lake. I have no idea about the rules and regs you must have to hunt out of them.
Like for instence, can you paddle (stalk) to a duck and shoot it?
Can you just paddle out by a dead log stuck in the mud, set your decoys up, and hunt?
Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em

No real rules/regs to hunt out of a kayak. Yes you are allowed to paddle after/stalk birds, however I suggest that you do a float on a local stream/river for that. There's less chance of you spooking the birds if you just use the current to float to the birds. If you try to paddle out to a group of birds on a lake, 99 times out of 100 the birds are gonna take off before you get anywhere near them. As for setting up decoys, have at it, I just suggest doing what you can to blend in, especially if you have a bright colored kayak


----------



## Eric E

Buckeye has certain areas you can waterfowl hunt, without drawing one of the blinds..


----------



## KWaller

Yep, that is what I wanted to hear. This is my kayak, I shouldn't have much of a problem with being camo lol.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catmando

Nice rig! I would put a leash on your gun just incase it goes overboard.


----------



## killingtime

thats a good rig for early in the year to get back in them shallow lily pads where the bigger boats cant get to and not be close to any other hunters. once the woodies and local mallards find them out of the way spots in them pads it can be hard to get to them. you will have blast. sorry kyle but i think its illegal to crappie fish out of them lol.


----------



## KWaller

Hehehe there will definitely be some crappie that will meet my wrath in this yak this late winter and spring!!! I was in it today in the near white out storm just
rowing up and down the canal in the shallow water, found some pretty neat structures and discovered some other things in this low water that will help with my knowledge under the water come spawning time. and I've already thought of spot to go for those pressured duckys! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller

Well ill be hunting here on the east side in some pads and creeks

Edit: in reply to Eric E's response.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful

I can't find the boat I really want. Want a small low profile layout boat with a mud motor that drafts less than 4 inches of water. The kayak is great for float hunts. Going to try that next year too. But unless you paddle back its a ton of work to cover miles


----------



## KWaller

Cabelas has some type of duck boats that are like a kayak but I didn't look at em much.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minnowhead

Couple things to consider. Tipping over in ice water comes to mind. Take care of yourself out there. The second thing is to check the regs. I'm not so certain you can paddle up to a raft of ducks and shoot. I do know you can't motor up on waterfowl. Forward motion has to be stopped. I raised this question to the Game Warden. Asked him what I should do in the event I was chasing a crippled bird? He said if he sees the boat moving forward/backward from any form of propulsion, he will write a ticket. Boat has to be stopped before shooting. Check it out first, might be different from a Yak with no motor!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Illegal:from or by means of any motorboat or other craft having a motor attached, or any sail boat, unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the sails furled, and its progress there from has ceased; 

Nothing mentioned at all re: rowing a boat....pretty sure it IS okay!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Float trip from earlier this year. It's legal. Paddle away and cut em down


----------



## KWaller

That looks fun! We are thinking about doing one of those on the hocking river and some other local creeks. My brother in law was also talking about doing a float on the scioto behind his buddies house, but of course we would stay on the hunting side

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeekendWarrior

M R DUCKS said:


> Illegal:from or by means of any motorboat or other craft having a motor attached, or any sail boat, unless the motor has been completely shut off and/or the sails furled, and its progress there from has ceased;
> 
> Nothing mentioned at all re: rowing a boat....pretty sure it IS okay!


Hi,
I hunt frequently with a warden it is *NOT* OK. Forward progress, be it from motor or manual propel needs to be completely ceased.


----------



## onthewater

WeekendWarrior said:


> Hi,
> I hunt frequently with a warden it is *NOT* OK. Forward progress, be it from motor or manual propel needs to be completely ceased.


Quite certain your wrong on the manual propel. While floating a stream your supposed to stop your forward motion before shooting when the current of whatever flow your on is pushing you along?


----------



## WeekendWarrior

onthewater said:


> Quite certain your wrong on the manual propel. While floating a stream your supposed to stop your forward motion before shooting when the current of whatever flow your on is pushing you along?


Sorry, yes I miss spoke. All forward momentum from motor propelled units needs to be completely stopped, whether it be on a stream or not. Manual propel is acceptable. 

My bad Guys


----------



## FISNFOOL

Since you have your answer, I'll mention that it is a great way to squirrel hunt too.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

FISNFOOL said:


> Since you have your answer, I'll mention that it is a great way to squirrel hunt too.


+1. One year my buddy and I each took limits of squirrels and wood ducks while doing a float


----------



## Timmypage16

Does anyone have a map of where it is legal to shoot waterfowl at on buckeye? The ODNR's website has nothing on it about duck hunting on buckeye.


----------



## wildman

I will give you the skinny on float hunting the best I can...

1. If you are floating a stream unless you have permission by the land owner you can not set dec's unless they are free floating the moment the weight hits the ground you are treaspassing that includes your feet.* The land owner owns the ground under the water..*

2. If you shoot a bird and it lands on the bank you are not supose to get it. That would be treaspassing. If it falls in the water your good.

3. Yes, you can float or paddle while hunting.

4. Remember you can't shoot around houses. They can come up around bends pretty quickly.

5. Some towns/townships have reg's about shooting.

It is kind of a gray area when it comes to retrieving ducks I would call your local GW and get info on how he interp's the law in your county. That way he is aware, and see's that you care about abiding the law's if anything was to happen.

As for Float hunting. It is great and a lot of fun but if you fall out make sure your gun is tied to the boat and all non waterproof stuff is in a wet bag. A couple of thing to remember. Bring a wet bag and put the following things in it. 
1. a bag with cotton balls and vaseline as a quick fire starter Or any other firestarter. in a Zip lock bag.
2. a lighter or waterproof matches in a zip lock bag.
3.Toliet paper
4. Lunch
5.Cell phone
6.ECT....

If you fall out depending on how away from people you are and big your river/stream is A fire could save your life so be careful. Remember a couple of pockets of Shotgun shells cold weather gear heavey boots can sink you quickly A Life vest is needed also. Let people know where you are going.

It's funny I am not a safty guy at all, I hardly where a safty harness in the stand I ride quads with out a helmet but In a boat in cold weater I try to be safe.. I hope you do the same.

What I float in is a camo water skeeter that I put a couple of bars on that I attached palm leaves/fake grass to it. It makes me look like a clump of grass so I can float right up to the bird's. Another thing is if you are floating and it is sunny. You can keep the sun at your back, and float right up to the birds I have done it a few times... In the winter time the wildlife that you see is just amazing!

I hope this helps and if I am missing anything let me know.


----------

